# New addition to the family



## buffcoat (Dec 17, 2012)

I've always wanted a Brazilian Rainbow Boa. I went to another reptile show today and came home with this little gem. 












She's nameless so any help would be appreciated. She's also in shed so she's a bit dull on the color. I can't wait to watch this one grow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saximus (Dec 17, 2012)

Super jealous. Congrats


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm so Po because Australia don't let us have Animals that aren't native to australia:x. I would trade almost anything for one. I love Brazilian rainbow boas they have to be one of my favourite reptiles of all time and I know I most likely will never own one but they are on top of my wish list. Good luck with her. She will get really big. I think you should chose her name based on her personality. Congrats on the buy I would love to see some pics when she is in full beautiful colour. You are so damn lucky.


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

Incredible. That is a beauty!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats. It's looking good. Is seems like a lot of people are going nuts for them in the states.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 17, 2012)

congrats that is one awesome snake


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 17, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning!  I can't wait to see more photos of her and watch her grow with you, you are so lucky, I wish Australia would allow us to have some un-native pythons!


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 17, 2012)

Omg I am sooo jealous! She is absolutely delightful and I think you should call her Jewel.


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 17, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Omg I am sooo jealous! She is absolutely delightful and I think you should call her Jewel.



I like that name. I'll run it by the better half and see what she says.

Thank you all for the compliments. Once she settles in I'll be adding more photos of her.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedFox (Dec 17, 2012)

Very cute. I love the chunky head. Look forward to seeing pics as she grows. For what its worth I think Jewel would suit her.


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 17, 2012)

She seems to have a real "Magnetic" personality!8)

Get it? because the picture is upside down, looks like shes stuck.. no? ok i will go now...

All jokes aside, that's a stunning animal, congrats.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 17, 2012)

when i first decided to 'get into' snakes, i went looking on google like the noob i was and found the rainbow boa and fell in lurv..... if i ever move oversease this will be on my hit list. (in a good way ! )


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 17, 2012)

I said you her name should relate to her persernality. Stuff that idea she should be called jewel or gem either one would be a perfect name for such a beautiful snake and she looks so beautiful even though she's in shed ,which means she is a bit dull in colour until she is finished shedding. As soon as she's done you must post some pics ,or I will chase you all around world.haha


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 17, 2012)

nice  call her rainbow!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 17, 2012)

Call her rainbow ,good name as well mate but jewel or gem would be better.


----------



## JrFear (Dec 17, 2012)

there should be a rule with overseas members teasing us with there exotics!


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 25, 2012)

I saw an adult one of these at the Ballarat Wildlife park the other day and it looked so fierce! Then I remembered this beautiful, gorgeous little thing with her amazing colours and huge eyes and I totally see how we get completely sucked in lol.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice looking Brazilian there, much nicer I think than the Colombian Rainbows. Kaleidoscope for a name?


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind replies! She's really settling in nicely for us. She had her first meal with me. Her click clack is spot on...83 hot 77 middle and 74 cold with a rh of 92%.

I approached better half with the name Jewel. She shot it down. We decided on Lola. I'm OK with that I guess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, she is stunning, very jealous, such a cutey


----------

